# Question for Hand Plane Collectors



## justin2009 (Jan 5, 2009)

Last night I rounded up the hand planes that I got from my grandfather. I'd never dated them or cleaned them up. This is the listing of what I got from grandad and my best guess at dating them:

1) Stanley #4 - 1930s-1941, Type 15 or 16 - a little rusty but not broken - new frog design for that period
2) Stanley #4 - 1940's - Type 17 black painted tote and knob -rusty but not broken
3) Stanley #1 - Type 1, 1860's? - Missing knob & front of throat is chipped in several places - not shiny, but very, very little rust
4) No-name - low angle block plane, red
5) Craftsman - really small hand plane with just a screw holding the blade down...

Which of these would be acceptable to clean up for use? I don't think I'm going to touch the #1. Are the #4s common and inexpensive enough to restore? I will try to post pictures of the #1, but I saw one on a web site that's identical for $1,400.


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

#1's go for a considerable amount of money...Hundreds of dollars. If you clean it up or modify/repair it, you'll signifacantly hurt its value. If you want to use it yourself then clean it up and repair what needs fixing. 

#4's are probably the most common size and therefore have fairly low value $20-75'ish.

Check out this website. It is the best online resource to learn how to date them as well as refinish them. I've refinished a couple uglies and it is fun.
www.rexmill.com


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

I beadblasted mine. That does a nice job of getting the rust and japanning off of them so they'll take a good coat of paint.


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry, but (for me) ALL are worth cleaning and refurbing. Of course after the first one you'll see ! Most folk's limits to strip japaning is about % 85. Mine is % 96. I LOVE doing it and the way new japnaing looks and feels. Yes, bead blasting is the way to go. Try your local motorcycle shop. 'Bout ten bucks. I always go traditional with the material. NOTHING has that deep, glossy look or the durability. In my little, pea brain paint is cheating. If you need the curing schedual or a source for the material just let me know. Purty planes are happy planes and more fun to use even if they are just users.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm far from an expert, but I know that a Stanley #1, type 1 is rare and valuable. 

Here's a Bailey #1 Type 8 for a grand. 

The #4's should make great users. The grandfather factor will increase in value to you the more you use them. Of all of my tools, my grandfather's Stanley 220 block plane is my favorite...all $20 worth of it! :thumbsup:


----------



## justin2009 (Jan 5, 2009)

Alrighty, here they are in all of their well used glory!


----------



## Admiral (Nov 9, 2007)

First of all, you're very lucky to get "family" tools; honor them with use, the fact they were in your family will give you a sense of satisfaction every time you pick them up.

Second, I don't know anyone who actually uses a #1, frankly there are much better alternatives, and the ergonomics of the #1 are horrible. I didn't see the chipped mouth in the pics, but that has a significant effect on value, as well as the missing front knob. That being said, the plane is still worth hundreds, likely south of $700, but it will only go up in value. I have one in similar condition, and I just cleaned it lightly, put on a coat of paste wax, and it sits on my mantle, my wife says its her's now 'cause its so "cute".

As for the balance, I know a lot of folks strip and repaint (actual japanning is a long and involved process, most use engine paint), but unless the japanning is 90% gone, I would advise just to clean them up, wax them up, fettle and use them. In my view, very few planes, generally basket cases with almost total rust, require stripping. I'd rather spend my time tuning them up. YMMV.

RN


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't want to rain on your parade over the #1 as I'm far from a rare tool dealer or expert at value. Couple things do catch my eye though. The lever cap . . . just looks wrong. Seems like the edges should be squared off more like modern planes. But at some point Mr. Bailey might have used this older style . The brass adjustment knob also looks hollow like modern planes. A #1, I think, should have a solid knob / nut. But I can't really tell from the pic. All I'm saying is don't list it on Da' Bay (like you would anyway !) as a true #1 without haveing a dealer check it out in person. He'd give you a better price anyway. Of course if I had it I'd do so anyway for the bragg'n rights ! Remember that Stanley / Bailey designs became the standard and EVERYONE produced knock-offs including the coveted "Holy Grail" #1.


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice collection you have there.


----------



## justin2009 (Jan 5, 2009)

steve mackay said:


> Don't want to rain on your parade over the #1 as I'm far from a rare tool dealer or expert at value. Couple things do catch my eye though. The lever cap . . . just looks wrong. Seems like the edges should be squared off more like modern planes. But at some point Mr. Bailey might have used this older style . The brass adjustment knob also looks hollow like modern planes. A #1, I think, should have a solid knob / nut. But I can't really tell from the pic. All I'm saying is don't list it on Da' Bay (like you would anyway !) as a true #1 without haveing a dealer check it out in person. He'd give you a better price anyway. Of course if I had it I'd do so anyway for the bragg'n rights ! Remember that Stanley / Bailey designs became the standard and EVERYONE produced knock-offs including the coveted "Holy Grail" #1.


No worries! I have no idea if the parts are the correct parts or not. This one's in pretty bad shape as it is as the lever cap is chipped as is the mouth of the plane, and as you can see, it's missing the knob. I do go to Roundtop a couple times a year and there's a dealer there that I might take it to for him to check out. Who knows, someone might have a spare knob for it even.

Oh, and the frog adjustment nut is solid, just dirty. - 

http://www.hansbrunnertools.gil.com.au/Stanley%20by%20numbers/Stanley%201.htm
This site has two #1s side by side and the lever caps are very different.

Again, I have not a clue as to the history of this plane except my grandfather acquired it at some point. Since grandad gave it to me, I doub't I'd ever sell it, but I would like to know more about it!

Thanks!


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

With that selection did you check out Patrick's Blood & Gore ? Its the first site anyone ever sent me to and it blew me away. Especially if you're like me and a bit of an ireverant smart alec. He talks about little features and common flaws / damage. Just a really good read. Yea, you've got a really nice collection there no matter WHAT they are !


----------



## justin2009 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks again : ) I did manage to find my way to the Blood and Gore site and that is awesome. I really enjoyed reading through that site and rexmill. I make my way through quite a few flea markets and garage sales and antique stores and have noticed but never taken a closer look at planes, but I could definitely see getting the bug to add to the collection. Something about the jointer planes look cool to me. I think I need one!


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

Just one ?

Wait 'till you discover Bedrocks and "C"s ! The slippery slope into the abyss !


----------



## Jason W (Dec 18, 2008)

steve mackay said:


> Just one ?
> 
> Wait 'till you discover Bedrocks and "C"s ! The slippery slope into the abyss !


You're not kidding! 5 weeks ago I had one, my grand fathers. Now I have 10. The smallest being a #92 rabbit plane and the largest being a 7C plane about 22" long.

The second pic is my most recent addition in the Stanley family:smile: Adjustable to many radius's.


----------



## justin2009 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, at least one! The #7 is sweet looking and the radius plane looks pretty useful!


----------



## frostr2001w (May 21, 2009)

I saw an old iron looking block plane at a garagesaleafewweeks ago and was wondering if it was worth anything as a collectors item. It was blue with large USA stamped on it. I could see no name brand dstamped. Does anyone have a guess?


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

Write down everything you know or found out about these tools. As you pass them along the provenance will make them more valuable to your family. At the Museum we get donations with nothing more than "they were in the family". Kind of sad to see the history lost.

I would suggest cleaning with mineral spirits and a soft toothbrush if necessary. We use a product called "Ballistol". It was invented in 1904 for the German Army. It does everything WD-40 does and stays to prevent rust, works on wood, metal and leather. Use a bit of beeswax on the soles to reduce friction and sharpen the irons scary sharp. Then just enjoy!


----------

